# Control of doveweed



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

So, what I thought was crabgrass is indeed doveweed. I've already did a blanket spray earlier this year of cesilus at Max rate so I can't do another one of those. We have been getting hammered with rain which I believe is why I'm seeing a lot of doveweed in my Bermuda lawn.

In September I will be putting down prodiamine (spit app of the yearly limit). Will this stop the doveweed for next year? Is there anything I can spray to stop it this year or is it better to wait?

It's easy to pull so I can pull it all but man....there is a lot.

Since I already did a max app of cesilus, is it I'll advised to spot spray at max rate in the patches of it?


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

I'm surprised no responses to this...? I have similar questions. My online research seems to suggest Prodiamine is not effective against doveweed. Options would be dithiopyr, atrazine, and Indaziflam, anything else?

I already have years worth of prodiamine... what should I (and maybe OP) combine that with? I'm thinking prodiamine around February to catch 'spring' weeds and something later to target the doveweed which germinates later, the prodiamine in the fall.

Atrazine - it will be too hot.
Dithiopyr - probably my best option? Cheaper
Indaziflam - maybe the most effective? It is really expensive though.

Thoughts anyone? My wallet wants dithiopyr... Does it slow down SA growth and/or spreading? Any problems laying dithiopyr out there while prodiamine is still active? Or should I treat it similar to split apps of one preem so the effective times don't overlap much.

Thanks!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Sorry about the lack of response but it was covered in a thread just a few days ago here.


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

To piggyback and comment in this thread as well, the mix that I posted works great on Doveweed. You don't have to coat the plants to the point of runoff, just do a zone spray, and they'll be gone in a few days.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

My questions were actually about pre-emergent control. That other thread dealt with post. Also that was mostly Bermuda and I have SA...


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Following the advice of LCN, I'm planning on putting down pennant magnum in late March next year to hopefully prevent the doveweed invasion I had this year. Its pretty expensive stuff. I ended up finding pennant on eBay at a decent price. I'm using prodiamine also in 2 split apps per year.


----------

